# H & R Block Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got called this morning and wanted to know if I could turn 12 more pens like I turned for them already. I went back and sure enough had 14 blanks. So I ask her when she needed them. She said before they close if possible. I told her I would try. So I did 12 slimlines in H & R Block colors, a pink one and a K-State purple one for the other two gals. So after getting the bandsaw and like I said had to drive 36 miles oneway it was pushing it but did get them done. Sorry for the pictures but had to take them and run. I am not sure I like this type of production work.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Starting to be more like a job than a hobby huh?

Looks very nice for quick production though Bernie.

Hope it doesn't ruin it for you.

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, that's a bunch of work Bernie, but you did good. Plastic blanks and all you did!

Core y


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, they do look like a factory production run, each one perfect, however this is when a very pleasant hobby becomes a job which doesn't give the same sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Bernie, 

Nice job on the pens.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Well I guess I shouldn't complain because the pens did pay for the new bandsaw. It still is like a job and really don't care for it.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work Bernie, that is the way to look at it. Yes when you get a big order it a bit like a production line, but hey it is still fun.
Cheers
Pete


----------

